# Last ditch attempts before IVF??



## CateP (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello
I'm after any suggestions, however crazy, that we might not have thought of before we sell our house and move to Devon to pay for IVF!
My husband and I have been trying for a second baby for just over two years and I have a diagnosis of unexplained fertility. My hormone tests were fine, my internal scan looked great, my HSG showed I had patent tubes and my husband's sperm test was better than normal - he was delighted!
We have tried cycles of clomid but no luck! Everyone is now pushing IVF. Because we have a 5 year old son already (he is the most fantastic human on Earth - why wouldn't I want another!??!), we cannot get NHS funded IVF and I have looked into egg sharing schemes (and subsequent free IVF) but I have been rejected from those schemes due to an unrelated but genetic health condition.
I find it really hard to accept my diagnosis of infertility - which I know is my problem - but because I have fallen pregnant once (we lost the baby at 5 weeks), I feel like there is still a chance I might fall pregnant naturally!
Has anyone had a similar experience? Can anyone suggest something we could try? We've done ovulation tests, fertility gel, no caffeine, alcohol - I have a sugar free diet! We have also tried the opposite and relaxed the diet, mind, had acupuncture, etc. Nothing seems to have worked so far!
Has anything worked for anybody out there??
I'm open to anything!!
THANK YOU VERY, VERY MUCH! X X


----------



## lavtip (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm all ears too... and I'm sorry that I can't offer advice as more or less in same boat, although I haven't tried clomid. And I'm sorry to railroad your cry for advice, by asking YOU for advice - but did you get the clomid from GP or referrall NHS clinic?


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Cate P,
Have you tried DHEA?  I struggled for 3 years to have my second child. Had 2 failed cycles of IVF. Then I started taking DHEA and was pregnant 4 months later with my second. I did know that my issue was poor ovarian reserve (AMH 1.6). However, after taking dhea that all seemed to reverse - my AFC went from 6 to 13 and my FSH from over 10 to 5!!! I even felt fertile again. I decided to give it a another go again this year thinking we didn't stand a chance but am now pregnant again after taking it for 6 months. I know 100% I would not have had those pregnancies without it as I had stopped ovulating before I started it. It's like a miracle worker for me. I took 50mg/day. I hope that gives some hope. X


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Cate I hope you don't mind me jumping in here and asking a couple of questions. Chickabooo that's an amazing story. I have been trying for a second for 3 yrs and have just gone through 2nd round IVF (BFP but miscarrying now!). I have been thinking about giving up any more treatment as no money and also just so exhausted with it but you've made me think I should try Dhea and see what happens naturally for a while. I'm nearly 40 so have fairly low ovarian reserve (normal for age). Do you know if anyone can take it? Do I need to check with my doc do you think?


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Sophcol,
I think it's up to you really. I did it all on my own research and was happy to take it on what I read. You can get side effects, I just got bad spots.  You also shouldn't take it for too long as I believe it can increase your risk of some cancers. I think you need to do your own research and google it. I started taking 75mg a day but somehow managed to talk my GP into giving me a blood test to measure my testosterone and DHEA levels.  They came back a bit high so I went down to 50mg/day for the rest of the time, and didn't get them measured again.  I guess if you do it properly it should really be under the guidance of a clinic. But I just did it myself and got lucky I think. Hope that helps and good luck. X


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Sorry to read about your miscarriage by the way. I hope DHEA works for you x


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey hope it's ok to jump on here . 
I have unexplained secondary infertility. 2 girls from previous marriage.

Had a natural pregnancy in 2014 miscarried at 8 weeks. Been trying IVF since 😢As love AMH 
Although got pregnant easily with both eptopic and natural 
Currently having IVF with 6 failed 
Had loads of tests and ar everything perfect. 
Don't know where to go from here. Can you give me some advise ?


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks so much chickabooo I'll do some research and talk to the clinic. Good luck with your pregnancy Xx


----------



## CateP (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello!
I am sorry for the delay in replying - my son has had tonsillitis  !
Thank you so much for all your messages and for sharing your stories - so useful and interesting.
Please feel free to jump on board!
lavtip - I was originally referred by my doctor to our local hospital's fertility clinic where I met a specialist. He was hideously unsympathetic and took very little interest in me after he found out I couldn't become one of his private patients because we couldn't afford IVF. He also said that according to current NICE guidelines, if I wanted clomid, I would have to go privately. I got a few quotes for clomid - approximately £500 a cycle (in London) but the lovely nurse at Harley Street suggested that I should ring my GP again because in some circumstances they will offer to take you through cycles. My GP is quite old school and agreed to three cycles, despite it being surgery policy not to prescribe it. Might be worth a call to your GP?

I am really sorry to hear about the lost pregnancies - my heart goes out to you all.

I have not even heard of DHEA - I've googled it and it sounds like interesting stuff. I'm wondering if it will help me as my hormone levels are normal?? Is it best to get it prescribed or can you buy it yourself?

Thank you so much everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lavtip (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Cate --- that's really interesting about the clomid...
Do you think you will try the DHEA?
What I am finding fascinating in this forum is that there seems to be stuff like clomid like DHEA where you can bypass the NHS or even private completely and just get hold of stuff yourself. I'm impressed that you got your clomid via old school GP. I do think the NHS clinics see you as a cash register and potential private client. It's not their fault I know - they need to get money somewhere. But I find it hard to know what's impartial advice on that basis.  Let me know what you do re ivf etc...hope your son's tonsilitis is better


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

You can buy DHEA off the Internet by the way. Make sure it is micronised. I got some from eBay! I took 50mg/day. Good luck everyone X


----------

